# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cili eshte Browser-i me i mire

## new-man

*

Cili Browser eshte me i mire...!!!*

----------


## argjenddre

*Mozilla Firefox*


_Ket e perdori edhe shum i mire eshte_

----------


## Beran

Un mendoj që *Opera*

----------


## Fillestari09

google chrome !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
shum i shpejte

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=107277

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=37236

----------


## arsimtari

Mozilla Firefox

është shumë i mirëështë shumë i sigurti përmbahet standardeve teknologjikeka mundësi të mëdhanuk varet prej ndonjë firme të veçantë

Një shfletues (Browser) duhet të përkrah shumë teknologji të ndryshme.
Testuesi ACID3 p.sh. teston vetëm përkrahjen e gjuhës Javascrip, por
vlen ta testoni shfletuesin e juaj (http://acid3.acidtests.org/).
Por ka edhe shumë teknologji të tjera të rëndësishme.

Përdorimi i Firefox-it është në rritje e sipër.

----------


## landi45

google crome

----------


## Ylberii!

google chrome per mendimin tim osht ma i mir se kta tjert edhe pse nuk i kam perdorur te tjeret perpos internet explorer :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

normal qe chrome...

----------


## Jam_Arber

per mua eshte Opera

----------


## plali10

Internet explorer 8 shum i mir 



_____________________
*Musliman deri ne vdekje!!!*

----------


## roxanne

Google Chrome forever!  :syte zemra:

----------

